# Mixing eggshell with flat?



## DavidAl (Oct 9, 2012)

Hello everyone, 

I recently painted a wall with an eggshell sheen and it came out too glossy. Is it possible to mix the leftover eggshell with the same color in a flat sheen to reduce the glossiness? In other words, can eggshell and flat be mixed?

Thanks in advance,
David


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Personally. I would not do it, but, if you mix it VERY well and it is the same brand and base, it should probably work OK( maybe)
Hopefully Ric the man will come along with a short novel and explain


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Don't do it. You will end up with dead spots on your wall. I've done it a few times over the years accidentally and it was a disaster.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

It might work out but why risk it? The chemistry has different resins and binders just to start. If you want to use the eggshell up? You could put it on as your first finish coat and then follow with flat for your final layer.


----------



## Will22 (Feb 1, 2011)

As long as the paint types are the same, you can intermix them. It may be good to mix extra in the event that you need touch up paint. As Chris says, using the same brand and base is helpful.


----------

